# Best Shaves I Ever Got



## Damaged Goods (Aug 9, 2020)

Used a run-of-the mill double-edged razor and and any commercial blade.  No lather needed.  Entered steam room of the health club which is what most gyms were called in the 70s. Hand mirror if you liked but not necessary.  I never used one.

1,2,3, presto ... the stubble was gone.  Skin was never as smooth, either before or after the steam room shaving experiences.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 9, 2020)

My husband always soaks his face with a washcloth repeatedly before applying shaving cream and shaving.

He says he get's a more comfortable and closer shave as a result, so I imagine exiting a steam room or sauna would provide the same, only more so.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 9, 2020)

I shave in the shower.  After shampooing my hair, I lather my face with the shampoo.

Comes out really smooth.  

My eye doctor told me to buy baby shampoo and lather my eyes to prevent the lashes area from getting dry and crusty.  That's worked.  I tried all kinds of stuff.


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 9, 2020)

Shave immediately after my shower with shaving cream.


----------

